# Korppikotka



## tarinoidenkertoja

Minulle opetetettiin sanonnan :" olet  (kuin) korppikotka" ja kun käytin sitä  toisen suomalaisen kanssa , minulle sanottiin että kannattaa käyttää sitä vaan jos ollaan kiihkeä aku ankan lukija . Onko se totta? Mikä olisi teidän vaihtoehto?


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

Vastausten puute huolestuttaa minua, niin koetan ilmoittaa  epäilystäni toisella tavalla, luuletteko että sanonta "olla kuin korppikotka" kuulostaa lapselliseltä?   Mikä olisi , teidän mielestä, vakavampi vaihtoehto?


----------



## Hakro

Ilmeisesti täällä ei ole Aku Ankan lukijoita. _Mi dispiace._

En muista että olisin nähnyt tai kuullut tällaista sanontaa missään. Ainoa sanonta, joka tästä tulee mieleeni, on "naamasi on kuin petolinnun perse", mutta se ei varmasti ole ollut Aku Ankassa.

Mitä sanonta "olla kuin korppikotka" oikeastaan tarkoittaa? Osaatko selittää?


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

Ymmärtäkseeni se viittaa epäkohteliaaseen henkilöön


----------

